# Jay Leno Ticket give away at City Grill Gulf Shores



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

We have been seeing a lot of long faces recently,and if sweet potato fries with blue cheese and bacon won't bring a smile to your face,maybe two free tickets to the Jay Leno Benefit Charity Event at the Beau Rivage Aug 21st will. In an shameless attempt to get you to give our establishment a try, we are taking entries for a drawing to give away two pairs of tickets to see Jay. Just stop by City Grill(2200 E Second Street in Gulf Shores ) and fill out an entry blank. Entries will be taken until 1:00PM on Friday Aug 13th and the drawing will be held at immediatly there after. One entry per day. You do not have to be present to win. While no purchase is required,we hope that you will give one of our awesome menu items a try.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

You didn't hear it from me but,I heard a rumor that muffalettas are the special sandwich tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------

